# Ariens, CL find, opinion



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"8 hp 24" cut, fresh oil change, newer belts, friction disc in good shape, electric start/pull start, tire chains, axle lock out, 5 speed foward 1 reverse. Runs very well. Recent paint job with farm and implement paint. Overall its in very good condition. These older ariens are known for being a work horse."

Found this one on CL, but do not know the model, and if its a good find or not. Obviously, paint can make anything look better.
Whats your opinion, and what do you think it is worth? He has it listed for 300.00

Thanks

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Where are the skids? Bucket looks bent on lower right. Red flags.
Wonder why he's selling it?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hard to tell if that is a bent bucket or not? Skids, I totally missed those. Thanks for the FYI. And again, the paint can cover alot if its not really as prestine as the price indicates it should be.

Thanks again

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> Hard to tell if that is a bent bucket or not? Skids, I totally missed those. Thanks for the FYI. And again, the paint can cover alot if its not really as prestine as the price indicates it should be.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Art


If I were a betting man I'd bet that bucket is bent or *was* bent at some point. Lousy paint job too. On the other hand, barring the missing skids and bent bucket, it doesn't need to be pretty it just needs to get the job done.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally I dont like to see freshly re-painted models when shopping on craigslist..
because:

1. If its going to be restored/repainted, I want to do it myself.
2. Im just naturally suspicious of a seller who repaints it right before selling.
They are either trying to hide something, or are hoping their quick repaint will increase the selling price.

Personally, for me, re-painting *lowers* the value!  because it makes me not want it at all..

Of course it is also possible the seller is on the up and up..He could have repainted it for his own use, then decided to sell it later, for a number of reasons..im just naturally un-trusting though!  but not all sellers are going to be dishonest.

On this particular specimen, it looks in pretty good shape to me..
apart from the missing skids and a possible bent bucket wall, I dont see any other major issues..

The "test drive" is all that matters in a case like this..
Does he have the skids? maybe he has them but forgot to re-install them after the repaint..Is the bucket actually bent in reality? if so, does it effect the operation of the augers or not? These kinds of things can only be determined in person.

IF everything works properly and is fully functional, and an up-close inspection shows no major rust bubbles under the new paint, then IMO $300 is a not a bad price..but only IF all those things are true!

It's a 1980's 924000 series:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page7.html

Scot


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Seller got back to me and mentioned he put the skids back on. He apparently painted them? Booo
Also, he said the bucket has no dent, that it must just be the angle of the photo.
I am going to look at it on Sunday, you never know.
Any other opinions?

Thanks again


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Art, I know you're looking hard and it's easy to sit here and shoot down something, but a lot of us are diseased and crippled with the snowblower virus. I am completely anal with redoing things and this one looks like a flipper selling an old couples blower he bought at a garage sale in June. Check the inspection plate where it meets the tractor housing. It's shiny and Chevy orange and the tractor body is sun faded Ariens. He left all the grease on the linkages and didn't clean up the back of the handlebar assembly, yet right behind it he painted gloss Rustoleum over the recoil housing, gas tank and everything else (and covered all the stickers). There's orange all over the stickers on the chute and bucket outsides. Look inside the auger housing where he shows the augers, gearbox and impeller. That was never removed or touched with sandpaper or a wire brush. I can clearly see the Chevy orange on the leading edge of the bucket side not blending at all well with the faded Ariens orange as it drifts inside the bucket (at a very convenient angle against the rough foliage backdrop with the sun behind the camera). No idea what's going on in the rear most part of the bucket interior, but it appears like truck bed lining. The tire chains appear to have the wear of the impeller and auger. If you do look at it I suggest looking at the back of the wheels. They will likely look just as aged as the auger and impeller housing. Also note how gloss black the 30 year old Tec is, then contrast that with the dashboard. I'm not bashing the blower, just my gut feeling this was all looking like the interior of the bucket and dashboard when purchased a few months ago for less than 1/3 of what he's asking (likely had a dirty carb... that the guy didn't rebuild). What I see is a pressure washed blower that appears to be solid that was quick painted as it sat without primer. Tip it up and look at the bottom. Pull the belt cover. 10-1 odds the pulleys are rust brown with very slight edges of orange on one side and black on the other.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree with the paint being put on for a quick, higher buck sale. I didnt like that from the get go. As for the things pointed out, I appreciate it. I am new, and those things I totally missed on. 

Thank you, I think I will either pass this one up, or go into it on high alert.

Art

P.S. I am also looking at a Toro, which I posted in their section. This is not as easy as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> I agree with the paint being put on for a quick, higher buck sale. I didnt like that from the get go. As for the things pointed out, I appreciate it. I am new, and those things I totally missed on.
> 
> Thank you, I think I will either pass this one up, or go into it on high alert.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Art. After owning one for a little while you"ll catch on quickly. Just be careful what you buy. There seem to be some shysters out there. You might want to try garage sales as well. Maybe it's a little late in the year for them in your area. I picked up two fine blowers this past summer, really inexpensive. That's probably the best time to buy. Now it's a seller's market.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"Arien's 24" electric start gas snow blower. 7HP. Self propelled 4 speed plus reverse. Includes tire chains." 

Whats your thoughts on this one. He wants what 400.00 which I think is way too high? Or is it?

Thanks

Art


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I know very little about Ariens snow blowers. I will say that engine is newer than the machine it is on. The primer bulb, the black electric start receptacle, the slotted recoil start assembly and engine mounted speed control are NOT original to that machines age.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Grunt said:


> I know very little about Ariens snow blowers. I will say that engine is newer than the machine it is on. The primer bulb, the black electric start receptacle, the slotted recoil start assembly and engine mounted speed control are NOT original to that machines age.


I dont think that is correct..the engine looks very much like a 1980's Tecumseh..All those features can be found on 80's engines..(Its not an engine mounted speed control, that is the choke knob) we dont know the exact model year of the snowblower, but it looks original to me.

Scot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Scott missed a few pictures here and is referring to the first set of photos in the OP's post This old lady is likely from the 60's. I agree with Grunt, that recoil looks wrong for the rest of the machine. I think the older 10, 000's had the rope come out on the carb side. I think I've seen the primer and throttle setup as shown on the old girls. Looks to me to be missing the choke knob, or has a mod up there. That aside, that's not a $400 machine unless Johnny Carson signed it and gave it to Ed McMahon Art are you around West MI or are you traveling? I saw you mention MI, and then WI, and Ohio. If you're around West MI, PM me your number and I'll go look at machines with you


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

7 HP Ariens Snow Blower

Very good used condition

Electric start

Starts easy

Tire chains included

$400.00 firm


Now thats seems very high, but what can you tell me by this lone photo that was sent me. He is going to send more later.

Thanks

Art


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Just to be clear we are referring to the st824..yes? If so that is definitely not a 60's tecumseh, I would say 80's is accurate, early model Hmsk series. The choke knob is visible, but the red throttle knob is missing. I do agree the pull start mechanism is out of place, but they are fairly interchangeable with out too much trouble.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Posted a few more photos above
again, is that an outrageous price, or only a little high?

Art


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Based on the choke and primer plate as well as the positioning of the clutch engagement lever it is about 40 years old. If it has been well maintained and serviced, I would say the price is high but not outrageous.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"1992 Ariens 1032 snow blower, 32" cut, 10hp, newer carb., new tires, runs great" 425 or bo

This actually looks to be worth it, but might be too big for what I am using it for. I have a 23x60 level driveway with 150 feet of sidewalk.

Art


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

"Just to be clear we are referring to the st824..yes? If so that is definitely not a 60's tecumseh, I would say 80's is accurate, early model Hmsk series. The choke knob is visible, but the red throttle knob is missing. I do agree the pull start mechanism is out of place, but they are fairly interchangeable with out too much trouble."


Don't know what service or system people are looking at, but this is NOT an 80's Ariens (the first set is). Sometimes it helps to read through the entire post before making judgement. This is clearly a '60's machine. There are 3 sets of pics in here, they are in numeric order, it ain't rocket science.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope I am not causing confusion with multiple machines under one title. 
Is this Snowblower worth closer to 300-350 or 400 dollars which is what they are asking for firm.
Whats your thought on the condition, since that is basically all we can tell from the photos? I am thinking of seeing this one tomorrow in person.

Art


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd avoid that aluminum auger box.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"5 HP, dual stage, self propelled (5 speed forward and one speed reverse), tire chains, electric start (you plug it in and push a button). It sat all summer, I changed oil and spark plug, pushed the button and she fired right up!!!!"
*$425.00 O.B.O.*

Any thoughts on this one. 5 HP a little weak? 425.00 a little high?

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"Get it before the snow flies! Ariens Snow Blower ST724. $350.00 FIRM Excellent Condition"

Looks like tires are toast? Not sure if those chains hanging from the handle are for the snowblower tires or not?
Whats your thought on this at that price?

Thanks

Art

P.S. And yes, I am trying to find a Snowblower sooner rather than later.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

aggriffin3 said:


> Any thoughts on this one. 5 HP a little weak? 425.00 a little high?
> 
> Art


yes, and yes.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

aggriffin3 said:


> "Get it before the snow flies! Ariens Snow Blower ST724. $350.00 FIRM Excellent Condition"
> 
> Looks like tires are toast? Not sure if those chains hanging from the handle are for the snowblower tires or not?
> Whats your thought on this at that price?
> ...


That one has potential! price isnt bad if everything works. 
perhaps a little high, but it is a slightly more modern 1980's machine, newer than some other ones you have looked at..and we are pretty much at the highest price-point of the year..I would say $300 is better, but $350 is plausable for this one..tires are a bit worn, but probably ok, and chains are probably for the snowblower.

the tires on my 1971 Ariens:










work perfectly fine in all Western NY snows..I have never once felt the need for chains.

Scot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Art, All the ones you are looking at are fine machines, which indicates you have good eyes. Unfortunately there are people with spray cans around this time of year also. Personal opinion, any machine that requires a walk ahead to flip any lever means it is 30+ years old and out for your requirements or mine. The Toro "old" line up with that fake oversized auger (which bolted to the same **** shaft the MTD's that are in the parts schematic did). If the over sized POS auger was a good discovery then, it would be around today. Buy a Craftsman this year and use it. Next year get the Ariens you really want and start a new post.


----------



## hueyfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Art,

Hi, I have been a lurker on this site and it is a wealth of information. That being said, I will put in my .02, take it for what it is worth. Apologies ahead if time if this seems long winded.
I was in a similar predicament last year with needing a snowblower to replace my blown Noma. I stumbled upon sccotsman's awesome website and was hooked. On a mission to find an old school Ariens. Based on info gleaned from his site, I narrowed down my search to a 1974-1979 unit. A bit picky, but that way I would get a stout machine, and would have all of the current safety features (i.e. auger "deadman" lever), and all controls on the dashboard (check sccotsmans site for details).
Little tough to find them in SE Pennsylvania. Long story short, I found a 924032 (7HP, 24") Ariens in fair condition in January for $225 and it came with an MTD 5HP /24". One of the last years of the "white and orange". In hindsight, I wish that I had researched it a little more, and tried to find one with the differential. In snow it was fine, but in the shed it is a bear to move around. I ended up getting parts off of e**y to convert it, and paid a premium (though fair) price for them (axles, bushings, diff gear, diff lock). But I view this as an investment, and don't mind putting some money into it up front for it to last. Was able to use the MTD for most of the season after a carb rebuild while I worked on the Ariens, and flipped it and the Noma carcass to recoup pretty much all of my investment.

The other issue I had was the auger gear was partially stripped. Worked good for awhile then finally stopped working. Got sticker shock on a new replacement auger, but lucked out and found a non-running 924036 (5HP, 24", non-diff) for $50 on CL with a good auger. Paint was rough, but metal was sound. Swapped the buckets and back in business. Only difference was that my 7HP had the old teardrop bucket, and the 5HP had the new "1977" style. And now I have a parts machine.

Other maintenance items purchased: tires (used), belts, carb kit, friction disk, new fuel line, oil, misc. bushings.
Also had to buy a heat box, mine came with the optional "summer" air filter assembly, guy I bought it from was the 2nd owner and didn't have it.
So make sure you make note of anything missing and get an idea of what it would cost to replace them.

Also, I second the "not needing chains". I was able to use mine on the last big snowstorm last year. In fact, I didn't have to lock the diff.

Overall, I am very happy with my 1978 Ariens and can't wait to use it this winter.

Sorry so long winded, just wanted to share my experience so you can take that into consideration. It was a learning experience for me, hope someone can learn from it too.


-Doug


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

7 HP Ariens Snow Blower

Very good used condition

Electric start

Starts easy

Tire chains included

$400.00 firm

This is from post #14. I am going to go look at it tonight. Not sure just how firm they are on this blower, but they did mention they havent updated the belts. Is there a price point that I shouldnt go beyond on this particular one. As we know, 400.00 is too high, but try to tell CL sellers that. 

Thanks

Art

P.S. Photos in Post #14


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> This is from post #14. I am going to go look at it tonight. Not sure just how firm they are on this blower, but they did mention they havent updated the belts. Is there a price point that I shouldnt go beyond on this particular one. As we know, 400.00 is too high, but try to tell CL sellers that.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


That engine is old enough where it has a points type ignition system and not the newer solid state coil system. It could\will be an item that needs periodic maintenance. That engine also does not have a primer bulb carb. That little knob sticking out of the heat box is a mechanical primer, for lack of a better word. You would leave the ignition switch off, push in and hold that knob while pulling the recoil a few times to get gas into the carb. Close the choke, ignition switch on, pull the recoil or electric start and your engine will start.


----------

